# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Bisedë me Alain Finkielkraut, mbi konfliktin Izrael-Palestinë dhe të tjera...

## ZotRules

Në emër të luftës kundër islamofobisë, nënvlerësohet urrejtja ndaj çifutëve dhe Francës




> *Në emër të luftës kundër islamofobisë, nënvlerësohet urrejtja ndaj çifutëve dhe Francës*
> 
> Bisedë me *Alain Finkielkraut*, FigaroVox, 26 korrik 2014
> Përkthyer nga origjinali (frëngjisht): *Urim Nerguti*
> 
> 
> 
> *FigaroVox : Kur bëhet fjalë për konfliktin izraelo-palestinez, disa intelektualë ju qortojnë se ju nuk i denonconi bombardimet izraeliane kundrejt civilëve palestinezë, siç bënit dikur kundër rrethimit të Vukovarit dhe Sarajevës nga Serbët. Si do të përgjigjeshit ju ?*
> 
> ...

----------

Cerebro (08-08-2014),Do Not Tread On (09-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> alain finkielkraut është filozof, shkrimtar dhe eseist. Në shqip, është autor, ndër të tjera, i një zemër inteligjente (tirana times, 2012).


nga sa di une, sepse e ndjek pak jeten fillozofike franceze, zoteria ne fjale eshte nje nga intelektualet me te shquar dhe me te pavarur ne vendin frankofon...
Prej disa muajsh eshte edhe anetar i akademise franceze

----------


## ATMAN

(keta akademike jetojne ne nje realitet me sens unik dhe per fat te keq nuk kane vizion universal per jeten dhe njerzit ne pergjithesi me influencen e tyre dhe aksesin qe kane me masmedia fusin kombet dhe njerzit ne konflikte te pafundme duke krijuar bariera ndarese ne mendjen e njerzve  )

Sot ne bote ka vetem tre vende qe kane rrefuzuar te firmosin traktatin per mos perdorimin e armeve berthamore,
keto shtete jane : IZRAELI , INDIA DHE PAKISTANI, 
*sa per info,te tre keto vende e kane marre ndihmen dhe asistencen e teknologjine direkt nga USA* 

(irani bashkepunon me ekspertet e AIEA dhe lejon ispektoret e saj te vizitojne impjantet, ndersa korea e veriut refuzon kategorikisht te bashkepunoje me me AIEA duke kercenuar se do perdori armet berthamore per vetmbrojtje ne rast agresioni te huaj)

----------


## mesia4ever

> (keta akademike jetojne ne nje realitet me sens unik dhe per fat te keq nuk kane vizion universal per jeten dhe njerzit ne pergjithesi me influencen e tyre dhe aksesin qe kane me masmedia fusin kombet dhe njerzit ne konflikte te pafundme duke krijuar bariera ndarese ne mendjen e njerzve  )
> 
> Sot ne bote ka vetem tre vende qe kane rrefuzuar te firmosin traktatin per mos perdorimin e armeve berthamore,
> keto shtete jane : IZRAELI , INDIA DHE PAKISTANI, 
> *sa per info,te tre keto vende e kane marre ndihmen dhe asistencen e teknologjine direkt nga USA* 
> 
> (irani bashkepunon me ekspertet e AIEA dhe lejon ispektoret e saj te vizitojne impjantet, ndersa korea e veriut refuzon kategorikisht te bashkepunoje me me AIEA duke kercenuar se do perdori armet berthamore per vetmbrojtje ne rast agresioni te huaj)


zoteri Atman Izraeli as nuk e mohon e as nuk e pohon se ka arme berthamore. Izraeli nese nuk do te kishte arme berthamore aty arabet do te benin xhenocid, kur arabet priten e vrahen ndermjet vete si dele per shkaqe fetare cfare do i benin cifuteve po te kishin mundesi. Per kete Izraeli posedon arme berthamore dhe nese sulmohet nga fqinjet e tij atehere do te perdore armet berthamore dhe me gjase do te filloje edhe Lufta e Trete Boterore sepse aty kemi te bejme me interesa te medha.

Me respekt

----------


## ATMAN

> zoteri Atman Izraeli as nuk e mohon e as nuk e pohon se ka arme berthamore. Izraeli nese nuk do te kishte arme berthamore aty arabet do te benin xhenocid, kur arabet priten e vrahen ndermjet vete si dele per shkaqe fetare cfare do i benin cifuteve po te kishin mundesi. Per kete Izraeli posedon arme berthamore dhe nese sulmohet nga fqinjet e tij atehere do te perdore armet berthamore dhe me gjase do te filloje edhe Lufta e Trete Boterore sepse aty kemi te bejme me interesa te medha.
> 
> Me respekt


flm per repliken por e kam fjalen per sionizmin dhe elitat kudo ne europe dhe usa qe e ushqejne ate , lufta e fundit ka zdukur edhe ato pak dyshime qe kishin njerzit per izraelin dhe sionizmin dhe per usa-n qe e mbeshteti me pa te drejte ate ne kombet e bashkuara

ne  muajt qe do vijne do shikohen edhe rrezulltatet katastrofike te ketij konflikti 70 vjecar si dhe gjenocidin kunder pelestinezeve ,behet fjale per sistemin qe po shembet ky sistem eshte ne nje udhekryq  te rrezikshem 

largimi qe po bejne shume vende nga dollari amerikan do shpejtoje renien ekonomike amerikes dhe si pasoje me renien e amerikes si superfuqi do bjere edhe mbeshtetja qe i ben izraelit 

ka ikur koha e kombeve qe shfrytezojne kombe te tjera dhe ka ardhur koha e demokracise ekonomike ku ekonomia te jete lokale dhe politika te jete universale

meritome nje te ardhme me te mire se kjo qe na afrojne korporatat dhe lobet

(nese une do kisha pushtet nuk do ta denoja kete akademik per idete e tij por do ta dergoja te jetonte ne gaza keto dhjete vjetet e fundit dhe pastaj te vinte ne media dhe te na jepte mendimin e tij ne lidhje me konfliktin ne gaza)

----------


## Ciarli

Por cifutet nuk duhet te harrojne se kush kane qene dhe kete mund ta bejne vetem duke besuar ne librat e shenjta dhe rrefenjat e 1001 mundimeve qe zoti u shkaktoi, meqe gjarprit nuk ju gjendkan kembet vetem kur rrefehet. Cifutet dikur kane qene popull i lire qe endeshin ne toke neper aventura, vetem pas ardhjes se Alienit apo Zotit ata u denuan per menyren sesi i zgjidhnin ceshtjet duke u endur neper shkretetire ne kerkim te nje toke magnetike, te perpunuar nga strukturat e Alienit gjithfrikesues.

----------

